# Vorgaben für Schmelzsicherungen in Maschinen/Geräten



## 272 (21 April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Danke für die Aufnahme in Eurem Forum.
 Ich habe eine Verständnisfrage zu Schmelzsicherungen in Geräten bzw. Maschinen. Ich habe eine Maschine/ein Gerät, welches in etwa so groß ist wie ein Snackautomat. Dieses Gerät wird nicht im medizinischen Bereich eingesetzt. Bisher hatte ich das Gerät an einem Drehstromanschluss. Da wir gemerkt haben, dass ein einphasiger Anschluss ausreicht, möchte ich jetzt als Anschluss einen Schukostecker verwenden. Bei dem dreiphasigen Anschluss hatte ich im Gerät mehrere Schmelzsicherungen. Es war klar welcher Leiter L1... L3 war und welcher Leiter N war.
Mein Gedanke ist, wenn ich in Zukunft einen Schukostecker habe, dann kann man ja den Stecker auf zwei verschiedene weißen einstecken. Einmal ist N wirklich da, wo N sein sollte und wenn man den Schukostecker anders herum einsteckt wäre der N ja da, wo der Leiter sein sollte. Dann wäre eine Schmelzsicherung die für den Leiter gedacht ist, im Neutralleiter. Was nach meinem bisherigen Verständnis nicht zulässig wäre. Man könnte auch einen zweipoligen Leitungsschutzschalter einbauen, damit würden immer L und N zusammen geschalten. Aber das würde mehr kosten und ich dürfte das nur einbauen, wenn es absolut zwingend gefordert ist. Mein Chef meint, dass meine Frage eine Anfängerfrage ist und dass jeder nur eine Schmelzsicherung in der Leitung verbaut, die man intern als L definiert. in anderen Geräten ist dies auch so umgesetzt. Aber ich möchte das gern verstehen und zumindest wissen was offizielle Vorgaben sind.
Ich habe schon im Internet gesucht, habe hier im Forum gesucht und habe in einem Buch zur DIN EN 60204 gesucht, habe aber keine klaren Aussagen bekommen, was genau vorgeschrieben ist. Ich habe auch einen Kollegen gefragt, der schon mehrere Jahre Erfahrung hat. Er hat einfach gesagt "mach den zweipoligen LS rein", aber er konnte mir auch keine gute Begründung geben, mit der ich Mehrkosten rechtfertigen kann. Ich habe auch schon jemanden von einem Prüflabor angeschrieben, habe aber bisher auch noch keine Antwort bekommen. Im Voraus danke ich für jede Info.
PS bitte teilt mir auch mit, ob dies hier der richtige Platz für diese Frage ist. Ich weiß nicht genau ob das besser zu Maschinensicherheit oder zu Elektronik passt.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 April 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Also zunächst kann ich dir leider keine Norm etc. nennen die deine Frage wirklich beantwortet. Aber würde gerne wissen wieviele Sicherungen du vorhast einzusetzen und an welcher Stelle ?
Das die Lösung deines Chefs - Bau einfach eine einphasige Schmelzsicherung ein - (von wieviel A reden wir hier ?) oft praktiziert wird ist klar. Jedes mögliche Gerät hat eine Sicherung auf einem der beiden Leiter (definiert als L). Ob der Leiter dann auch L ist kann bei den Handelsüblichen Geräten nicht bestimmt werden. Hier ist Inder Regel auch nur ein 1Ph Schalter verbaut. 
Was hattet ihr früher für eine Absicherung ? Was wäre mit einem 3-poliges CEe Stecker für 230Volt (wie beim Wohnwagen) da seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite was die Definition von L und N angeht. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Guste (22 April 2020)

Guten Morgen.
Jetzt wäre der Schaltplan interessant. Wenn der N wirklich nur der N ist und keine Verbindung zum SL hat, spricht meiner Ansicht nichts dagegen die 3 Phasen zusammenzufassen und an einem Schukostecker zu betreiben. Die Elektrische Sicherheit ist ja durch den SL (PE) immer noch gewährleistet. Frage ist im Gerät ein FI verbaut ?.

Gruß Guste


----------



## 272 (23 April 2020)

Guten Abend vielen Dank für Eure Anworten. Es gibt Feinsicherungen 5x20mm mit 8A Träge. So etwas würde ich gern am Eingang der Maschine einsetzen. Früher hatten wir in jeder der 3 Phasen 6,3AT drinn. Das mit dem CEe Stecker ist ein guter Vorschlag. Aber ich befürchte der Schukostecker ist für mich jetzt vorgegeben.

Einen Schaltplan kann ich aktuell leider nicht hochladen. N und Pe sind nirgends in der Maschine miteinander verbunden. Ich dachte das ist gar nicht erlaubt die zu verbinden. In der Maschine ist kein FI. Wenn an der Steckdose, an welche die Maschine angeschlossen ist, ein FI verbaut ist, dann sollte aus meiner Sicht die elektrische Sicherheit gewährleistet sein. Die Maschine hat Schutzklasse 1 (Schutzleiter).

Leider weiß ich gerade nicht wie ich hier eine Skizze hochladen kann.


----------



## PN/DP (23 April 2020)

(Bild hochladen/anhängen: im erweiterten Beitrags-Editor die Büroklammer.)

Das ist dem Gerät doch egal welcher Leiter L und welcher N ist. Wenn nicht, dann darfst Du keinen Schuko-Stecker verwenden. Und in einem Stromkreis ist der Strom an jeder Stelle gleich groß, daher ist es auch egal in welchem Leiter die eine Sicherung ist, und ggf der Netzschalter.

Harald


----------



## element. (24 April 2020)

Ist es jetzt eine Maschine oder nicht?
Das muss man erst mal zweifelsfrei klären, damit man weiß welche Vorschriften zuständig sind.
Bei Geräten die keine Maschinen waren, meine ich schon mal gesehen zu haben, dass es je eine Schmelzsicherung in N und L gibt, auch wenn der Netzstecker verdreht werden kann. (Kann auch Medizintechnik gewesen sein)

Ist dein Zauberkastl eine Maschine im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie, dann ist das nicht erlaubt.
Die Norm 60204-1 gibt hier vor, dass der Neutralleiter nicht ohne zugehörige Außenleiter abgeschaltet werden darf.
Das kann dir aber passieren, wenn im Fehlerfall die Sicherung im N ein bisschen schneller ist oder durch Alterung kaputtgeht, und daraufhin die Sicherung im L heile bleibt.

Willst du einen Schukostecker verwenden, brauchst du für eine "Maschine" einen "zweipoligen" Leitungsschutzschalter (nicht verwechseln mit 1+N Leitungsschutzschalter - dieser hat im N-Pfad keinen Überstromschutz! Das hat nur der echte "zweipolige"). Ab und zu konstruiere ich solche Maschinen, und dann mache ich immer die 230V Verdrahtung komplett schwarz. Blaue Adern verwende ich nicht. Denn man weiß ja nicht, wie rum der Schukostecker eingesteckt ist.

Kannst du einen blauen CEE Stecker verwenden, dann kannst du theoretisch erwarten auf welchem Draht der L kommt.
Allerdings verpflichtet dich die Risikobeurteilung auch, "vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung" zu betrachten.
Und was macht der Kunde als erstes? Er holt sich im Campingzubehör einen Adapter, damit er deine Maschine an eine Schuko-Steckdose anschließen kann. Und damit ist die festgelegte Polarität wieder hinfällig.


----------



## 272 (27 April 2020)

Danke für die Antworten. Die Maschine soll 60204-1 entsprechen. Das mit den zwei Schmelzsicherungen müsste in der Medizintechnik üblich sein und hat glaube ich, damit was zu tun, dass da in manchen Bereichen kein TNS-Netz sondern ein IT-Netz vorliegt. Bitte korrigiert mich falls ich hier was falsches schreibe.  Ja das mit dem Trennen des Neutralleiters habe ich in meinem Buch über die 60204-1 auch so gelesen. Aber leider steht da nicht sowas wie "Schukostecker sind im Zusammenhang mit einer einpoligen Sicherung in der Maschine unzulässig". Ich gehe diese Woche nochmal die Norm durch.


----------



## element. (28 April 2020)

Das mit dem Schukostecker steht so im Klartext nicht drin. Das musst du dir herleiten aus:

7.2.3
Einrichtungen zur Erfassung und zur Unterbrechung bei Überstrom (…) 
Die folgenden Leiter, soweit verwendet, dürfen nicht ohne alle zugehörigen aktiven Leiter abgeschaltet werden:
– der Neutralleiter von Wechselstrom-Leistungskreisen

Daraus ergibt sich dann, dass zwei Schmelzsicherungen bzw. ein verdrehbarer Stecker mit nur einer Sicherung, nicht möglich sind.


----------



## PelopaDream (20 August 2021)

Leute, ich habe das gleiche Problem, ich kann die Maschine nicht zum Laufen bringen und das war's. Ich habe verschiedene Methoden ausprobiert und weiß nicht, was ich tun soll.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (20 August 2021)

PelopaDream schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe das gleiche Problem, ich kann die Maschine nicht zum Laufen bringen und das war's. Ich habe verschiedene Methoden ausprobiert und weiß nicht, was ich tun soll.


Füße montieren dann läuft die auch.

Schlag das Telefonbuch auf und ruf einen Elektriker an.
Mehr kann man auf diesen Beitrag nicht sagen.


----------



## s_kraut (20 August 2021)

PelopaDream schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe das gleiche Problem, ich kann die Maschine nicht zum Laufen bringen und das war's. Ich habe verschiedene Methoden ausprobiert und weiß nicht, was ich tun soll.


Probier mal die richtige Methode, meistens klappts dann!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2021)

PelopaDream schrieb:


> Ich habe verschiedene Methoden ausprobiert


Die ist in OOP programmiert? 😝

Aber wie gesagt, mit der richtigen Methode klappt es meistens.


----------



## Mrtain (21 August 2021)

Oder wurde einfach nur von der falschen Klasse vererbt?


----------



## Frohnius (21 August 2021)

bau einfach einen cee-stecker 3-polig an ... dann wird kein L/N vertauscht und gut ist ....


----------



## Elektriko (21 August 2021)

PelopaDream schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe das gleiche Problem, ich kann die Maschine nicht zum Laufen bringen und das war's. Ich habe verschiedene Methoden ausprobiert und weiß nicht, was ich tun soll.


Ich verstehe diese Nachricht nicht.... Was hat sie mit dem Post zu tun? Habt ihr eine Hexenkugel? 😁


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (21 August 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese Nachricht nicht.... Was hat sie mit dem Post zu tun? Habt ihr eine Hexenkugel? 😁


Es wird eine Eintagsfliege sein Diese Frage. Danach nie wieder online.  Daher trau ich mich wetten das es sinnlos ist hier weiter zuschreiben. Man erkennt halt alles was kostenlos ist wird missbraucht.


----------



## hucki (22 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Es wird eine Eintagsfliege sein Diese Frage. Danach nie wieder online.


Ich tippe da mal eher auf die Vorbereitung von SPAM.
🤮


----------

